# New Green-Dial Grand Seiko LE!



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

*Beautiful New Grand Seiko SBGJ227 LE*










Grand Seiko just announced their latest limited edition, this gorgeous SBGJ227. Green dial Grand Seikos have long been some of the most sought-after, in part because of their beauty and in part because of their rarity.










This new SBGJ227 uses Grand Seiko's latest Hi-Beat GMT movement, the 9S86, so collectors are getting the absolute best mechanical watch GS offers.










But the real treat is the textured green dial. It's a very interesting design that still evokes an almost sunburst appearance due to its raised, radiating pattern. GS says that this was inspired by a peacock's tail.










The 40mm watch is $6,500 and just 700 will be made. Please  click here to read A Blog To Watch's excellent article or pre-order your own by e-mailing us at [email protected] or calling us at 214-494-4241.









​


----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

Wow. That dial tho!!! I need to see this in person!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Love it! For some reason all these limited/special edition GMTs call to me (but not my bank acct!) - of all the GS "specialty" watches its the GMT models I like the best. And I really don't need a GMT.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Gorgeous looking watch, but I'll hold out for the maroon colored version which undoubtedly is bound to be released eventually.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

T1meout said:


> Gorgeous looking watch, but I'll hold out for the maroon colored version which undoubtedly is bound to be released eventually.


That'd also be nice, but I think I prefer the green in this (rare) case.


----------



## bkdc (Jul 16, 2017)

I guess this year is the year of the green dials with the SBGH261 and the SBGJ227.

I'm hoping for some blue or purple tones with dial texture. Classic colors will sell better.  Not that GS ever has trouble selling out of their LE's.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Can't wait to see what they did on the back side! On green dials, the SBGA137 is one of my all time favorites, so I'm happy to see that shade proliferate


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

That green dial looks awesome..

When is the release date?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Good grief, that's beautiful. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## thedentist23 (Oct 12, 2017)

The texturing on the dial is unreal. Is there any other watch with a similar look?


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

thedentist23 said:


> The texturing on the dial is unreal. Is there any other watch with a similar look?


It's quite different, but I think that Breguet's _grain d'orge_ dials best resemble the SBGJ227.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Beautiful watch, why no lume?


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Beautiful watch, why no lume?


It looks better without and clearly it's going to be easier to read without it in most settings.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

BTW Love this! Just wish it wasn't 14.4 mm thick, just too big


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

New style dial looks fantastic on the gmt’s


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Beautiful watch, why no lume?


Its a non diver, its not often they use lume on higher end dress of business style watches, would have reduced the clean looking hands and dial

This watch is stunning, one of the nicest GS ive ever seen, theyve got everything right here, this is one classy watch.

As we say, put Rolex on the dial and the rolex guys would be wetting their pants over this watch, just as much as the GS lads will be.


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

That’s gorgeous but not $6,500 gorgeous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

T1meout said:


> Gorgeous looking watch, but I'll hold out for the maroon colored version which undoubtedly is bound to be released eventually.












You mean, this one? It already exists... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkdc (Jul 16, 2017)

biokeys87 said:


> You mean, this one? It already exists...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This needs to be available on a non-GMT version, and I'd be all over it. I still don't understand why this dial (available in black as the high-beat SBGH205) isn't available as a standard color in a blue. It would be a best-seller.


----------



## Ducati_Fiend (Dec 10, 2012)

GS Hulk!


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Galaga said:


> Beautiful watch, why no lume?


It's harder to appreciate GS' famous hands with lume on them. They need that big, flat surface to show off the polishing (in my opinion):


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

Dayandnight already asked this, but I didn't see an answer, when is the projected release date for this watch?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Armstrong31 (Nov 7, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

dogandcatdentist said:


> Dayandnight already asked this, but I didn't see an answer, when is the projected release date for this watch?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I don't have one yet but I'll publish it when I find it.


----------



## Bf2017 (Oct 14, 2017)

DustinS said:


> Galaga said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful watch, why no lume?
> ...


I think GS did a nice job with lume on the SBGE033. Look that one up.


----------



## rudestew (Jul 2, 2017)

Green with envy :-/


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Bf2017 said:


> I think GS did a nice job with lume on the SBGE033. Look that one up.


There's also the incredibly popular SBGE021.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> It's harder to appreciate GS' famous hands with lume on them. They need that big, flat surface to show off the polishing (in my opinion):


Even more lovely is when they mix in some light touches or brushing and texture on the polished hands. It's an amazingly simple subtle addition but adds an amazing touch.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

bkdc said:


> This needs to be available on a non-GMT version, and I'd be all over it. I still don't understand why this dial (available in black as the high-beat SBGH205) isn't available as a standard color in a blue. It would be a best-seller.


I'd take out a loan for that non GTM in blue.


----------



## douglastimemachines (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm incredibly excited for this. I felt like I missed out on the last LE green dialed GS. Bank account is not happy though. Sometimes I think I should put parental controls for watch blogs to keep me from knowing/wanting after "one more watch".


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Nice to see (as far as I know) a brand new dial texture from GS :-!


----------



## JonB79 (Oct 13, 2017)

Stunning


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

A mix of disappointment/relief yet again 
Once again GS comes out with a beautiful, intriguing, enticing piece. But once again all too similar to a GS already in my and many others' collection. They really gotta mix it up a little more if I'm ever gonna be fully tempted into my third GS.
Cases, GS, we need more cases, not just dials! Or at least maybe different indices, like you guys sometimes do?


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Domo said:


> Nice to see (as far as I know) a brand new dial texture from GS :-!


That's true as far as I know too.

Also, it looks like the SBGJ227 is supposed to arrive in December, I know more than a few had been wanting to know that.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Bf2017 said:


> I think GS did a nice job with lume on the SBGE033. Look that one up.


it would look a LOT better without it. Lume imo hurts the look of GS's. It also functionally makes it harder to read a watch in normal cases (lume is almost never useful as you know we normally wear them and look at them in the light). Now the one with the bezel that Dan posted, that one at least looks like it should have lume for style purposes.


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Doesn't touch the SBGJ005 IMO.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

DrGonzo said:


> Doesn't touch the SBGJ005 IMO.


Why?


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Why?


The dial just doesn't pop in the same way. To me, but of course it's subjective.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Teddmegawatches (Oct 22, 2017)

I wanted something like this but i ended up purchasing a grand seiko spring drive GMT, Limited Edition Model SBGE033.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

The SBGJ005 IS nice....









But this new one looks OK too ;-)


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Teddmegawatches said:


> I wanted something like this but i ended up purchasing a grand seiko spring drive GMT, Limited Edition Model SBGE033.


That's a very special watch for sure. It was one of the most popular LEs in a long time.


----------



## jupiterfang (Mar 27, 2010)

The dial matches your shirt really well. Congratulations
Not a big fan of blue, but if they sell a blue one please make sure it is deep blue like black


----------



## paIakiko (Nov 3, 2017)

Gorgeous looking watch!


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Anyone real life pics out for the sbgj227 yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

dayandnight said:


> Anyone real life pics out for the sbgj227 yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is set for release sometime in December.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

dogandcatdentist said:


> It is set for release sometime in December.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks. I noticed there was already a couple pictures floating around with one person wearing it on their wrist and one with just the dials.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

dayandnight said:


> Thanks. I noticed there was already a couple pictures floating around with one person wearing it on their wrist and one with just the dials.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't have any yet, unfortunately, but on the plus side GS has totally stepped up its game and got rid of their awful old stock photography. Their new photography is still pretty basic, but at least it's high-res now and on a lot of watches you get a few angles (like this one).


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

Does anyone know, is this a 19 mm lug with for this watch?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jason042779 (Oct 30, 2014)

For when you want to "peacock" lol


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> That's a very special watch for sure. It was one of the most popular LEs in a long time.


This is a legit awesome watch. Wish I could buy one!


----------



## SLWoodster (Jul 11, 2015)

What are the other dial colors these come in? Do they come with bracelet?


----------



## tunadubby (Sep 11, 2014)

In response to the question above regarding other versions....

There is an even rarer (250 pcs) Blue "Kasuri" dial version exclusive to the Asian Market. Some don't like the pattern, but I personally love it!! SBGJ225


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

It’s almost time for the peacock... come on December!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

Already got a strap picked out! Any word on an update on delivery - mid or late December?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

dogandcatdentist said:


> Already got a strap picked out! Any word on an update on delivery - mid or late December?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Oh sweet you have any recommendations for a strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

dayandnight said:


> Oh sweet you have any recommendations for a strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually had one made by Aaron Bespoke straps, just arrived yesterday, to use with a Grand Seiko deployment buckle.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

dogandcatdentist said:


> I actually had one made by Aaron Bespoke straps, just arrived yesterday, to use with a Grand Seiko deployment buckle.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tip.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adilbhatti (Oct 10, 2017)

Love that peacock dial


----------



## iwantone (Aug 27, 2011)

That green is a beauty. So much want


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

More photos popping up on the forums for the peacock. I want it now! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eakaplan (May 13, 2017)

Can you please link to some of the new pictures?



dayandnight said:


> More photos popping up on the forums for the peacock. I want it now!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

eakaplan said:


> Can you please link to some of the new pictures?


 yes, please share. The only new ones I've seen are from the grand opening of the Grand Seiko boutique in Beverly Hills.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

It's on the Grand Seiko boutique opening posts.

Also the link below should link all sbgj227 photos that has been posted. There are three wrist shots.

http://imgaram.com/tag/SBGJ227

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## william.l (Dec 10, 2017)

Nice looking dial


----------



## eakaplan (May 13, 2017)

dayandnight said:


> It's on the Grand Seiko boutique opening posts.
> 
> Also the link below should link all sbgj227 photos that has been posted. There are three wrist shots.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

